# What is the difference in classes?



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

What is the difference between: Pleasure walk trot, equitation walk trot and western pleasure?

My daughter would like to participate in a horse show next spring and we need to find out what classes suits her and her horse best so she can practice a few months first. Thanks


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I know in pleasure classes, they are more looking at the horse and its gaits. In equitation classes, the look at the rider's position and how they handle the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

What about the saddles, western or English?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

The first two can be both english and western. In smaller shows, they put them together. If they have enough entries, there's an english group and a western group. Western pleasure is, obviously, just western.

Can you get hold of last year's program? That should tell you what they are looking for in each class, or you can contact the show secretary and ask.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> The first two can be both english and western. In smaller shows, they put them together. If they have enough entries, there's an english group and a western group. Western pleasure is, obviously, just western.
> 
> Can you get hold of last year's program? That should tell you what they are looking for in each class, or you can contact the show secretary and ask.


Agreed. 

Also, even at smaller shows, they usually run English and Western classes at different times, even if it's essential a similar class (equitation, for example). The show at my barn usually has 2-8 people per class, sometimes a few more in the youth and open classes, and they run English classes in the morning and western classes in the afternoon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

